# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Actions in OLAP

## clanmilano

Hi, i am working with Analysis Manager from SQL Server 2000 
Personal and i want to call an stored procedure, defined in the 
database configured in my cube, from an action. Is it posible?
I am using this SP to fill an auxiliar table with some data 
necesary in a dimension of the cube.
I'll appreciate your help, thanks!!

----------

